# stiffest litespeed merlin



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

which litespeed or merlin models are the stiffest?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Current model - Siena, past models, The Ultimate.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Siena stiffest?*



Juanmoretime said:


> Current model - Siena, past models, The Ultimate.


I would have thought that 6/4 Ti bikes (i.e., Vortex, Archon), are stiffer than the Siena. Why is that?

Lorenzo.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Archon


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

I wonder how it compares w/ the Merlin Works model which is being used by a domestic squad.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

lorenzo said:


> I would have thought that 6/4 Ti bikes (i.e., Vortex, Archon), are stiffer than the Siena. Why is that?
> 
> Lorenzo.


If you look at the Teams that racing on Litespeeds they are on Siena's. There is a reason beyond cost for their choice and they do have a choice.


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

lorenzo said:


> I would have thought that 6/4 Ti bikes (i.e., Vortex, Archon), are stiffer than the Siena. Why is that?
> 
> Lorenzo.


Here is the scoop, http://www.merlinbike.com/2006/works/tech_material.aspx


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> If you look at the Teams that racing on Litespeeds they are on Siena's. There is a reason beyond cost for their choice and they do have a choice.


Did they have that choice?

The Archon only became widely available this summer.


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

ewitz said:


> Did they have that choice?
> 
> The Archon only became widely available this summer.


I bet ABG would give the team the best "race" frame they make, they do want to win! 6/4 3/25 it's all cool but we have got to have the motor.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

ewitz said:


> Did they have that choice?
> 
> The Archon only became widely available this summer.


Yes they did per a friend that works in upper management at Litespeed. Although the 2007 season started before the Archon was available and I don't know if it was offered later as an option.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow.. I'd never thought Siena is stiffer than ultimate


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

My ride is currently a Merlin CR Works 3/2.5. It is by far one of the stiffest bike I have ever ridden and I have ridden quite a number of bikes. Some of my fastest times were accomplished w/ this bike.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

How is CRworks stiffer than past merlins? From the compact frame? Or are the tubes different.


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

It is a combination of both. 

The Works tubes have been refined and reshaped like no other Merlin tubes in the past. The top tubes are tapered toward the rear to make it stiffer. This also improves the vertical compliance of the front end of the frame as well. The seat tubes and seat stays have been reshaped & ovalized to stiffen the drive train.

The compact geometry has a lower center of gravity. When you stand up, it feels lighter and faster to ride.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> wow.. I'd never thought Siena is stiffer than ultimate


In the past, the Ultimate was stiffer.

Now, teh Sienna is the stiffest in the lineup (Archon exempted from this statement). This is because they no longer make the Ultimate.

If the Ultimate was still made, it would be stiffer than the Sienna...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Depends on where you want the stiffness. I'll assume the BB. The current stiffest model at the bb is the new Icon model. The little brother to the Archon. The Icon isn't as stiff in the head tube area as the Archon though. The bikes share many of the same tubes but the icon is a wee bit stiffer in the BB, as they don't butt the stays as aggressively in the Icon, so there is more weight, material, stiffness.


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't know about the Merlin but I recently purchased an Archon (Large). Set up with Mavic R-Sys wheels, Sram K-Force shifters and rear der, FSA Light cranks. Sub 15 lb. Pure biking heaven. Exquisite stiff ride. In short, feels like a stiff carbon bike without the bite. I can once again do long training rides without feeling beat up , a la carbon bike. Yes, even though I found the Cervelo R3 SL to be very compliant, it just doesn't compare to the "legendary" Ti feel. Of course, that legendary "Ti" feel comes with a price, about $1,400 more than the R3 SL.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm surprise with all this stiffness talk, no one has brought up the Merlin Johnson yet. the Johnson is stiff, let me tell you.


----------

